# 722 Recording Issues



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

My 722 Receiver is locking up on recordings. If I push the DVR Button and try to watch a recorded channel why another channel is recording, the picture will stay a extended period of time on the Recording Screen(The 1st Screen after hitting DVR Button).

This has been a issue for a couple of weeks and seems to be possibly linked to when I am Recording OTA channels.
All my OTA Recordings are not watchable(pixlating) but it is actually not pixaliting except when recorded. This has happened on 3 different OTA Channels.

What could be going on? I have done several soft resets and several hard resets with no results. It will sorta start working okay but the DVR is slo9w when trying to get to a recorded channel. It will freeze sometimes for 3 min. on the 1st screen after hitting the DVE Button.


Any thoughts? I have L 724


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Does it exhibit this behavior only when recording OTA channels?

If the hard drive is failing, it should be the same for satellite and OTA signals, except OTA is MPEG2 and HD satellite is MPEG4.


----------



## Fancydog (Dec 29, 2011)

My 722 is doing the EXACT same thing! OTA recording has become more and more unwatchable since software version 722 arrived. Watching live, the picture is perfect, but when you rewatch it, its pixelated, it freezes, and is unwatchable. Ands its only on the OTA channels. The same program, local channel, recorded from the eastern arc is perfect. Its also impossible to pause live TV while recording. It will freeze, pixelate, then jump to live every time. Evidently software version 724 didnt fix a darn thing!


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Not enough ventilation. Get a laptop cooling pad.


----------



## Fancydog (Dec 29, 2011)

Its been sitting on a cooling pad since day one. I called Dish about 5 minutes ago, and they are sending me a replacement. I noticed this morning that when you pause live TV, as soon as you unpause it, it goes directly to live tv. Search function doesnt work, and watching anything nrecorded off OTA is unwatchable. This one lasted about 3 years.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

It sounds like the hard drive is going bad. Do you get either a 024 or 311 error message? Have you unplugged the receiver from the electrical outlet and plugged it back in to reboot the receiver to see if normal functionalilty returns? Please let me know. Thanks.



Fancydog said:


> Its been sitting on a cooling pad since day one. I called Dish about 5 minutes ago, and they are sending me a replacement. I noticed this morning that when you pause live TV, as soon as you unpause it, it goes directly to live tv. Search function doesnt work, and watching anything nrecorded off OTA is unwatchable. This one lasted about 3 years.


----------



## Fancydog (Dec 29, 2011)

Its been unplugged at least once a day since software update 722 arrived, just to get the guide or the search function to work. Its all irrelevant now anyway, since DN is sending me a replacement.


----------

